# Sky Archery??



## Nine5tone (Aug 4, 2017)

Anyone know what became of Sky Archery?

I bought some ILF limbs from them last year and am very happy with them. Looks like the limb and custom one-piece recurve business are still with Jim Belcher as part of Belcher Bows now. What of their metal and takedown risers? They were partnered with Matthews IIRC and used Mathews dampeners. Part of Mathews now? Gone and done?


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

I asked this same question a few weeks ago and no one seemed to have a definitive answer. I just emailed them right now. I will update when I get a response.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim Belcher owns and operates SKY. Has for years. (~15?) They have used Mathews dampers under Jim's ownership.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Jim Belcher's acquisition of Sky is fairly recent, maybe 5 to 6 years ago. Matthews was not doing much with it. We had a local store that was a Sky dealer, probably one of the few. It closed down a couple of years ago. We saw a lot of Sky gear because of that.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

It seems like it was longer than 5 or 6 years as I helped him wire up the heaters for some of the SKY forms when they came in. That was his old shop.


----------



## camargue (Dec 6, 2014)

I believe Mr. Jim Belcher discontinued Sky Archery. 

I know he partnered with Mr. Henry Bodnick and together they run the USA branch of Bearpaw Bows - bearpawusa dot com so maybe he dedicates his time ans resources to this endeavour.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

Jim has multiple endeavors to keep an eye on. Bearpaw USA, Old Master Craftsman, Sky, Belcher bows.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

He apparently operates SKY under the Belcher Bows banner: https://belcherbows.com/
SKY products are at the bottom righthand corner of that page.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks like he really trimmed down the line, no more ILF risers? Too bad the TDX's were some of the best risers I ever owned.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Belcher took over in 2009.


----------



## Nine5tone (Aug 4, 2017)

Hunter Dave said:


> He apparently operates SKY under the Belcher Bows banner:
> SKY products are at the bottom righthand corner of that page.


The only "SKY Products" that seem to survive are the ILF limbs, under Belcher Bows. 

I understand that Jim Belcher took over SKY around 8 years ago. What I was hoping someone might know is the story of what has happened to SKY Archery as a company over the last year or so. It seems SKY as a company, including the other SKY products (besides the ILF limbs), such as the metal risers: TDX, TR-7, has become defunct. (Or possibly sold off? Or back to Matthews?)


----------



## Susquehannabum (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a couple sets of TR-7 limbs. They are sweet.


----------



## bobschuitema (Dec 9, 2011)

I received an email today from them. They have discontinued the metal risers. They cuted the fact that they are having a hard time competing with the "big guys" they intend to continue the wooden ILF risers and they will be on the site soon. If you are interested in the metal risers they still have 4 LH risers and 1 21in right hand.


----------



## ItsJim (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow! so the TR 7 is no longer available? (What a great riser) - Glad I found a good, used one before they disappeared completely.


----------



## Nine5tone (Aug 4, 2017)

bobschuitema said:


> I received an email today from them. They have discontinued the metal risers. They cuted the fact that they are having a hard time competing with the "big guys" they intend to continue the wooden ILF risers and they will be on the site soon. If you are interested in the metal risers they still have 4 LH risers and 1 21in right hand.


Thanks bobschuitema! Good to know the wooden ILF risers will return; I had been considering getting one. That's unfortunate the metal riser business didn't work out. Seems like everyone who has one loves it. (Like ItsJim)


----------



## morfiend (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow really liked my sky riser


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

We saw a number of the Sky risers in my area because of the shop that had a Sky distributorship. They were nice risers but they were a small player. They were not like the old Sky Conquest that was very popular among both Olympic and barebow shooters. I thought the Sky riser looked a bit hokey with the Sky name machined into the riser. I am not sure if they cut that out in later versions. 

They had the internal dampeners which nobody else had (after Hoyt dropped them from their risers back in the Nexus days). It was a good product, but there was a lot of competition and a small market to play in.


----------

